# Question



## jsr2188 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've heard people say that you can workout every day but just don't workout the same muscle groups two days in a row. For example Monday, Wednesday and Friday do chest, back, and shoulders and the other days do bis, tris, and legs. Then i hear other people suggesting workout every other day even if it is different muscle groups so you can let the nervous system recover? And what about if you're on gear? Then maybe isn't that alright to workout every day since gear makes you recover quicker? Can some people give me their opinions on this.


----------



## IronMan (Dec 21, 2006)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> I've heard people say that you can workout every day but just don't workout the same muscle groups two days in a row. For example Monday, Wednesday and Friday do chest, back, and shoulders and the other days do bis, tris, and legs. Then i hear other people suggesting workout every other day even if it is different muscle groups so you can let the nervous system recover? And what about if you're on gear? Then maybe isn't that alright to workout every day since gear makes you recover quicker? Can some people give me their opinions on this.


I will tell you this if you work out chest 3 days a week like that says you will have NO results and you will hurt yourself you grow when your not in the gym bro not while you are in the gym


----------

